# First IVF appointment



## Grace72 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi all

We have been to see the doctors at UCH and gone through all the blood tests, HIV, AMH etc and now have our first appointment in September for IVF.  Do they start the injections then , or is this on Day 21?

Problem is that i've tested my Day 21 for the last 3 months and 1st month was not good - i didnt ovulate 2nd month the result was good and i did ovulate and now the 3rd month - back to not ovulating again!  If this is the case how does the hospital know when to start the injections etc.  Work doesnt know what i'm undergoing and i'm not sure how much hospital time I need given my cycle is all over the place this year. Any help on the protocols followed and timing would be great

Thx

Grace


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Grace (have you no bed to go to either hun!) 
I had my treatment at CfL Newcastle, who didn't start treatment on a particular day of my cycle as once the drugs kick in, it makes no difference anyway... so I am unsure why some clinics begin treatment on a particular day of your cycle.

When you go for your appointment next month, you could mention your ovulation seemingly being hit and miss, although I am sure the blood test results will give them a much clearer indication on whats happening.  They should provide you with your schedule of treatment, which will detail what drugs you'll be taking, how they will be administered and what the doseage will be.  You'll also probably get a prescription for your drugs, but before you physically begin treatment, you may well be scanned - so don't expect to get going at your first appointment, its just an opportunity to go through your care plan, and to ensure that you understand whats involved.

Wishing you all the very best - any problems or queries please please post.
Sheila


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

The injections are started on cd21, which is based on when you get your period not when or if you ovulate 

At my clinic there was no waiting time to starting treatment after the consultation as long as all the diagnostics were completed. All they needed was enough time to get the drugs sent out to me.

That said, i don't know if it is like that for all clinics so you may possibly have some more waiting, but that can quickly be clarified by a phonecall


----------



## cherry35 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi Grace

I'm about to start the whole process too and am a bit lost in space despite having everything explained. I'm worried about so many different things but the work thing too is also on my mind. I haven't told anyone what i'm up to and if i need to keep going up to the hospital i'm not sure how i'm going to explain it.


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Cherry,
Please don;t sit in the dark worrying, anything you have concerns about, I'm sure we can help put your mind at rest.... you can ask anything, we've been where you are now and beginning treatment is daunting and nerve wracking and very exciting.

Wishing all you ladies about to start treatment all the very very best.....but if you've already begun or have your dates to start.... please check out and hook up with your cycle buddies, it's soo much easier going through the process with other ladies - check out the cycle buddy threads at:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=68.0

Best wishes to everyone 
Sheila


----------



## Grace72 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi Sheila

Thanks for the kind advice. I do sit up far too late thinking about the next month to be honest. If medication is given whether you are ovulating on D21 or not then that's one less worry. One thing i have found out after paying closer attention to what my body is doing is that stress completely throws my cycle. Cherry if you are at the same or similiar stage feel free to stay in touch . I have checked discretely and our company allows me 4 days for fertility treatment so that's good news if I need them. But to be honest if i can get away from not telling them for as long as i can i will.  Not sure its a legal requirement but its worth checking.

Grace


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Grace
It's not a legal requirement at all my luv, I mean people who are trying naturally don't have to tell the boss that they're on a promise hahahah!!!  You can tell your employer as much or as little as you want / feel comfortable with.

Crikey I got completely thrown at my job interview when I was asked if I would consider job share, I just said I'd LOVE job share 'in the future' - and of course, I then told them then and there that we were hoping to undergo fertility treatment quite soon.  I didn't want to get the FT job and THEN tell them I needed loads of appointments, and I got the job anyway (;o) - and now job share !!!

It'd be great if you could be cycle buddies, but the cycle buddies threads are fab anyway - plus of course, I'll be keeping an eye on you ladies.
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## Grace72 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi girls

So we had another month of trying naturally and a BFN again ! So gutted   

Our first IVF is a couple of weeks time so I'm trying to be postive about the process.  The day of our appointment falls on day 19 of my cycle and day 21 of my cycle will be on the Friday.  Do we now stop trying naturally in case I need to start on the injections or scan?  Will i be on time to have any tests done 2 days after my first appointment since day 21 falls on a Friday ??

Can anyone help?

Thanks

Grace


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Grace hun
Your clinic may decide to start you off an a particular day within your cycle, but my clinic said it didn't make any difference - and I began my treatment on the date they gave me - but I remember feeling awfully down when our last chance of a natural conception came and went (like soo many before it!)   - it's only natural for you to feel down - none of us ever want or envisaged we'd end up having to put ourselves through the emotional and physical shenanigans that come with fertility treatment   

You can mention at your appointment what day of your cycle you're on as if they do like to start treatment on a particular day within your cycle, they may amend your start date to coincide with your natural cycle.  To be honest I wouldn't actively 'try' and get pregnant being soo close to starting, but relax and enjoy each others company without the stress and anxiety of giving it one last go - if you know what I mean   

You may get a scan just to check the thickness of your uterus lining, you'll also get an appointment so that the nurses can teach you how to do your injections correctly and should be given a prescription for your drugs.

Anything you need, please please shout, we're here to help anytime you need it.

Sheila


----------



## Grace72 (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks Sheila


----------

